# A Little Less Absurd



## Crash_Tomas (May 21, 2010)

“Do you even care?” -- Nobody told me to. 
(She Sits Back in Her chair) 
“Someone else will take care of it.” …Commonly.

“Welcome to the Real World.” -- This isn’t real at all.
(She Takes a new Perspective)
“And you won’t be remembered.” … I Don’t need to be.

“Just Finish it By Yourself.” -- I don’t want to do it without you.
(She Doesn’t speak at first)
“It’s Probably Possible.” …Maybe.


----------



## Dzhyan (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful! From arrogant active indifference, to cynical self-denying pessimism, to fear of disattachment and uncertainty, with a perfect ending of wavering doubt with overtones of threat of the future... love it!


----------



## JosephB (May 21, 2010)

Well, I can't top that crit. All that, huh? 

I will say I like it much better than the last -- that was a a little too oblique for me.

Good job.


----------



## Crash_Tomas (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. =)


----------



## vangoghsear (May 21, 2010)

There is an interesting thread of consciousness that runs through this that is pretty well described by Dzhyan (I think I'm gonna call him Dz for short).


----------



## MaggieG (May 21, 2010)

Crash_Tomas said:


> “Do you even care?” -- Nobody told me to.
> (She Sits Back in Her chair)
> “Someone else will take care of it.” …Commonly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crash_Tomas (May 21, 2010)

what do you suggest to improve the line? I'm not sure what would be appropriate there. As another action, or something.


----------



## MaggieG (May 21, 2010)

You caught me in the middle of wrestling with my two dogs !  LOL    

Off the top of my head ? 

( Freud slips into perspective.  )


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (May 22, 2010)

Love this!  Great execution. Simple... but a little absurd.  Just a little bit.


----------



## Gumby (May 22, 2010)

Good job, Crash! You've got a talent in this direction, for sure!


----------



## Crash_Tomas (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Gumby =)


----------

